# Recommendations for Spain and Portugal please



## gypo (May 14, 2017)

Beginning on June we are crossing to Bibao and have 3 weeks to tour around before coming back 
We have done a bit of Spain last year but not a lot of it just as far as Valencia.
We want to avoid the bucket and spade type places if possible.
Would to be good to find some good surf also some authentic market villages etc.
Any recommendations please people. 
Thanks
D


----------



## vwalan (May 14, 2017)

i say off ferry turn right follow the sea . i think you may enjoy it . 
just get out from bilbao and enjoy the trip. 
you may never get to portugal there are really so many nice places on the way. 
try to be on the closest road to the sea . 
i use a mapamax mapbook off amazon . names all the small beaches etc that many dont name . 
have fun i,m sure you will. 
just spent two months coming along from arou in galecia to santander . love it .


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 14, 2017)

*Do get into the hinterland too*

We've just overwintered in Portugal and loved it.  There are some really pretty and interesting places away form the coast and it is quieter.  You can follow our travels at clunegapyears.com.  Lots of wild spots and aires.

Agree with the map recommendation - invaluable.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 14, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> We've just overwintered in Portugal and loved it.  There are some really pretty and interesting places away form the coast and it is quieter.  You can follow our travels at clunegapyears.com.  Lots of wild spots and aires.
> 
> Agree with the map recommendation - invaluable.



Agree with this.

Coast resorts are going to be crowded and you will be competing with the growing number of local motorhome users.

Suggest you pick up an old copy of " the Rough Guide to Portugal"
From a charity shop.
Doesn't matter if it's outdated, the history and geography, remain unchanged.
Take it easy... It's a holiday, not a job.


----------



## gypo (May 14, 2017)

vwalan said:


> i say off ferry turn right follow the sea . i think you may enjoy it .
> just get out from bilbao and enjoy the trip.
> you may never get to portugal there are really so many nice places on the way.
> try to be on the closest road to the sea .
> ...



Thanks you, I'll have a look for that book later.
G


----------



## gypo (May 14, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> Coast resorts are going to be crowded and you will be competing with the growing number of local motorhome users.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I agree we want to go and chill out and explore 
G


----------



## gypo (May 14, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> We've just overwintered in Portugal and loved it.  There are some really pretty and interesting places away form the coast and it is quieter.  You can follow our travels at clunegapyears.com.  Lots of wild spots and aires.
> 
> Agree with the map recommendation - invaluable.



Thanks I will take a look 
G


----------



## spigot (May 14, 2017)

If you have only got 3 weeks, don't bother with Portugal, stay in Spain.
Tour the fantastic northern coast & the Picos, you'll find you have not given yourself enough time.


----------



## gypo (May 15, 2017)

spigot said:


> If you have only got 3 weeks, don't bother with Portugal, stay in Spain.
> Tour the fantastic northern coast & the Picos, you'll find you have not given yourself enough time.


I think we land at 14.15pm on the Sunday, so if I bimble along I will be in portugal by Tuesday,  a week there and then travel back up the Atlantic coast.
Thanks
G


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2017)

gypo said:


> I think we land at 14.15pm on the Sunday, so if I bimble along I will be in portugal by Tuesday,  a week there and then travel back up the Atlantic coast.
> Thanks
> G



to be honest if you dont rush it could take weeks just to get from bilbao to santander along the coast . its amazing country. really dont use m,ways etc just enjoy the country. 
nothing outside one night here one night there slowly along the way.


----------



## rugbyken (May 15, 2017)

try the elephant park at carbeceno just outside santander free aire but 750acres of conservation park 20kms of road seeing animals in large enclosures now with a cable car ride in four sections out and over the enclosures about €30 a head worth every penny


----------



## Fletch6 (May 15, 2017)

.


----------



## mark61 (May 15, 2017)

Agree with others. A week/ten days will go by very quickly just exploring the north coast and a bit south to the mountains. Don't know what stuff you like seeing, but not too far from Santander are the caves of El castillo, fair few other caves in the same area. Over to the Picos, beautiful scenery, little villages etc, some really small windy roads to explore if thats your thing. One of the nicest campsites I've stayed in is at Fuente De, plenty to do there for a day or two easily. 

If your feeling a bit adventurous there is a great track that leads back to the north from there, probably not suitable for a big MH though. Thoroughly enjoyed staying in Comillas, back on the coast, touristy, but the old town centre is nice.


----------



## gypo (May 15, 2017)

Thanks 
G


----------

